# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  البقاء لله

## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

الله يرحمه .. و يجعل مثواه الجنه ... ويصبر اهله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

العزاء  في عجلون-عين جنا

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

اتقدم بأحر التعازي لأسرة الفقيد و لعشيرة القضاه 
على الفقيد سليم حسن القضاه / ابو حسام 
واقول ماجورين انشاء الله وعسى الله ان يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان 
وان يغفر للمرحوم ويسكنه فسيح جناتة ويتجاوز عنه وهو السميع العليم 

ولكم مني اجمل تحية 
 			 				__________________[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
لا إله إلا الله ... ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... الله يصبركم ... ويجعل مثواه الجنة 
[/align]

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]البقاء والدوام لله 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

رحمة الله عليه , ان شاء الله مثواه الجنه 
الله يصبركوا ويقويكوا ,

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الله يرحمه .. و يجعل مثواه الجنه ... ويصبر اهله

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنه ويصبر اهله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*الله يرحمه*

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .. البقاء لله حسان وغسان وعظّم الله اجركم... اللهم اجعله اخر احزانكم وربنا يصبركم جميعا اهل الفقيد ويجعله من اهل الجنة يارب العالمين ويغفر كل ذنوبه انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا هو وهو على كل شئ قدير*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له هو الباقي..
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ونقه من الخطايا ..


بقلوب مؤمنه بقضاء الله وقدره وبقلوب مليئة بالحزن والمواساة اتقدم باسمي وباسم اعضاء منتديات الحصن  بأحر التعازي و المواساة ل : حسان وغسان القضاة .. وانا لله وان اليه راجعون ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## احمد العزايزة

*[align=center]الله يرحمه

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .. البقاء لله حسان وغسان وعظّم الله اجركم... اللهم اجعله اخر احزانكم وربنا يصبركم جميعا اهل الفقيد ويجعله من اهل الجنة يارب العالمين ويغفر كل ذنوبه انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا هو وهو على كل شئ قدير[/align]*

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> *[align=center]الله يرحمه
> 
> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .. البقاء لله حسان وغسان وعظّم الله اجركم... اللهم اجعله اخر احزانكم وربنا يصبركم جميعا اهل الفقيد ويجعله من اهل الجنة يارب العالمين ويغفر كل ذنوبه انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا هو وهو على كل شئ قدير[/align]*


اللهم اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان لله وان اليه راجعون وكمان اليوم انتقل الى رحمته تعالى صالح الشرفا " ابو رائد" زوج عمتي إن لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## Sc®ipt

رحمة الله عليه ....

----------


## شمعة امل

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
البقاء لله

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. 
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .
اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور. 
اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم. 
اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته .
اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به. 
اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم انا نتوسل بك اليك ونقسم بك عليك ان ترحمه ولا تعذبه
اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .
اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم"
اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وسلم) .
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك .
اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً 
اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم .
اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير" 
اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك .
اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .
اللـهـم احشره مع المتقين إلي الرحمن وفداً .
اللـهـم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين .
اللـهـم بشره بقولك "كلوا واشربوا هنئياً بما أسلفتم في الايام الخالية" .
اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض .
اللـهـم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسبه انه اّمن وعمل صالحاً فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي أفنان بحق قولك: 
"ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان" 
اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ .
اللـهـم اجعله في جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاءون وكان علي ربك وعداُ ومسئولاً .
اللـهـم إنه صبر علي البلاء فلم يجزع فامنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب
فإنك القائل " إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب " 
اللـهـم انه كان مصلي لك ,فثبنه علي الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام .
اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان. 
اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن 
يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه 
اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .
اللـهـم ارحمه فانه كان مسلم واغفر له فانه كان مؤمنً.
وادخله الجنه فانه كان بنبيك مصدقً وسامحه فانه كان لكتابك مرتل.
اللـهـم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذَكّرنَا وأنثانا .
اللـهـم من أحييته منا فأحيه علي الاسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه علي الايمان .
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اتانا اليقين ,وعرق منا الجبين ,كشر الانين والحنين 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا يئس منا الطبيب ,وبكي علينا الحبيب وتخلي عنا القريب والغريب 
وارتفع النشيج والنحيب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اشتدت الكربات وتوالت الحسرات واطبقت الروعات وفاضت العبرات ,
وتكشفت العورات وتعطلت القوي والقدرات .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وتأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل والفراق
وقد حَمً القضاء فليس من واق 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا حملنا علي الاعناق ألي ربك يومئذ المساق وداعا ابديا للدور الاسواق والاقلام
والاوراق الي من تذل له الجباه والاعناق .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا ورينا التراب وغلقت القبور والابواب وانقض الاهل والاحباب فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا فارقنا النعيم وانقطع النسيم وقيل ماغرك بربك الكريم 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا أقمنا للسؤال وخاننا المقال ولم ينفع جاه ولامال ولا عيال وقد حال الحال وليس الا فضل الكبير المتعال .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا نَسي اسمنا ودَرس رسمنا وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا .
اللـهـم ارحما اذا اَهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من قوة ولا ناصر فلا امل الا في القاهر القادر الغافر يامن اذا وعد وفي , واذا توعد عفا , وشفع يارب فينا حبيبنا المصطفي واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله إكتفي يا ارحم الراحمين ياحي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام .
اللـهـم انه عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن امتك مات و هو يشهد لك بالوحدانية و لرسولك بالشهادة فأغفر له إنك انت الغفار.
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده و اغفر لنا و له و اجمعنا معه في جنات النعيم يا رب العالمين .
اللـهـم انزل علي اهله الصبر والسلوان و ارضهم بقضائك.
اللـهـم ثبتهم علي القول الثابت في الحياه الدنيا وفي الاخره ويوم يقوم الاشهاد.
اللـهـم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اّله وصحبه وسلم إلي يوم الدين
[/align]

----------


## MR.X

ان لله وان اليه راجعون ...

الله يرحمو ويجعل مثواه الجنة ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين



----------


## دموع الورد

*(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه, وعافه واعف عنه, وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله, واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد, ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس, وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره, وأهلاً خيراً من أهله, وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه, وأدخله الجنة وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار )) رواه مسلم (963), والنسائي (1/51), وابن ماجة (1498).

(( اللهم اغفر لحيّنا وميّتنا, وشاهدنا وغائبنا, وصغيرنا وكبيرنا, وذكرنا وأنثانا, اللهم من أحييته منا فأحيه على الإسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه على الإيمان, اللهم لا تحرمننا أجره, ولا تضللنا بعده )) رواه أبو داوود (3201), والترمذي (1024) بسند صحيح.

(( اللهم إن فلان بن فلان في ذمتك وحبل جوارك, فقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار, وأنت أهل الوفاء والحق, فاغفر له وارحمه إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم )) رواه أبو داوود (3202), وابن ماجة (1499) بسند صحيح.

(( اللهم إن عبدك وابن أمتك احتاج إلى رحمتك زأنت غني عن عذابه, إن كان محسناً, فزد في حسناته وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عنه )) رواه حاكم (1/359), وصححه ووافقه الذهبي.


اللهم اغفر له و اجعل مثواه الجنه بأذن الله و صبر اهله
ان لله وان اليه*  راجعون ...

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..*
*الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنه ويسكنه فسيح جنانه ..*
*ويجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ..*
*اللهم آآآآآآآآمين ..*

----------


## anoucha

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

اتقدم بأحر التعازي لأسرة الفقيد و لعشيرة القضاه 
على فقيدهم سليم حسن القضاه / ابو حسام 
واقول ماجورين انشاء الله وعسى الله ان يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان ويثبت أهله على هذه المحنه

وان يغفر للمرحوم ويسكنه فسيح جناتة

----------


## المتميزة

رحمه الله وتقبله
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
عظم الله أجركم

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

*ان لله وان اليه راجعون* 
*وبقاء لله*

----------


## saousana

[align=center]انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
ان شاء الله ربنا برحمه 
شدو حيلكم يا شباب [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 

 الله يرحمه و يجعل مثواه الجنة 

عظم الله اجركم حسان و غسان 



[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## مهدي شطناوي

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

. اللهم اجعله اخر احزانكم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
إنّــا لله وإنّــا إليه راجعون

عظّم الله أجوركم


اللهم ارزقه الفردوس الأعلى مع الصدّيقين والنبيين  والشهداء


آمين يا رب العالمين


لا تنسوا الإكثــــــــار من الدعاء الى الميت



إخواني حسّـــــــــــان وغسّــــــــــــــان
عظّم الله أجوركم جميعا وأطال في أعماركم ورزقكم فعل الطاعات
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*بإسمي وبإسم عشيرة آل الخطيب التميمي*

*أتقّدم بخالص العزاء الى أسرة الفقيد*
*سليم حسن القضاة - ابو حسام*

*سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يسكنه فسيح جنانه*
*ويلهم أهله الصبر والسلوان ، ويتجاوز عنه ويغفر له وينقّي جثمانه الطاهر من الخطايا*
*كما يُنقّى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس*

*إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه*



*إنّــــــا لله وإنّـــــــا إليه راجعون*
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

الله يرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته


ويلهم اهله الصبر

----------


## عاشقة ريان

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## ابو نعيم

ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## روان

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## mylife079

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

اتقدم بأحر التعازي لأسرة الفقيد و لعشيرة القضاة
على الفقيد سليم حسن القضاة / ابو حسام 
واقول عظم الله اجرك وان يغفر للمرحوم ويسكنه فسيح جناتة ويتجاوز عنه وهو السميع العليم 

*

----------


## diyaomari

انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون ...عظم الله أجركم يا حسان وغسان 
الله يصبركم ...................

----------


## محمد العزام

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

احر التعازي بوفاة الفقيد ويجعل مثواه الجنة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون

...

----------


## roro

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون وربنا يصبر اهله

----------


## بياض الثلج

عظم الله أجركم ... 
ومثواه الجنة ... 

انا لله وان اليه راجعون .....

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى
احسن الله عزائكم
وصبركم

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]الأخ حسان القضاه 

أرجو أن تتقبلوا وإخوتكم وعشيرة القضاه  مني أحر َّ التعازي 

داعيا ً الله َ العلي القدير أن يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته وأن 

يسكنه فسيح جناته وأن يلهمكم جميعا ً الصبر والسلوان 

*** إنا لله ِ وإنا إليه ِ راجعون ***[/align]*

----------


## شمعة الظلام

*إن لله وإن إليه راجعون*

----------


## غسان

_[align=center]شكر الله سعيكم  .. بتشكر الجميع على الوقفه الطيبه .. وان شاء الله تكون اخر الاحزان للجميع ... 

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون  ..[/align]_

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> _[align=center]شكر الله سعيكم .. بتشكر الجميع على الوقفه الطيبه .. وان شاء الله تكون اخر الاحزان للجميع ... [/align]_[align=center]
> 
> _ان لله وانا اليه راجعون .._[/align]


*الله يرحمه .. ويجعل مثواه الجنه ..*
*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..*

----------


## HAWATMEH

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون عظم الله اجركم للفقيد الرحمه ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------

